# Grubs



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any of you guys having problems with grubs this year? I have one particular lawn that i have had nothing but problems with grubs this year. It started a couple months ago with crows picking and tearing the lawn to pieces to get at the grubs. I 1st treated the lawn with pellets and this did not work. I then went back and treated the lawn with a grub/insect killers in spray form. 2 weeks later i did again with the same spray, waited another week and raked seeded the bad area's. Now i have another spot on the lawn that was fine before and untreated and it appears that an animal "possibly a bear" may have gotten to the lawn this time. All the sod for about a 200 square foot area was lifted up and layed back in sections. The grass is all dead and crunchy to walk on. I advised the HO to begin watering her lawn more often as it is dry out and i would treat this area of the lawn. I also noticed this animal also tore up small parts of the lawn that i have already treated 3 times. Any other guys having this kind of problem?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know for immediate results, but I just spread "Milky Spore" on my lawn yesterday.
They are a natural predator of the grubs. You can buy it in a powder at Agway.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Tim, i will see if i can find that around here.


----------

